# Gotta Love Dell



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out Dell's new advertising piece:

http://www.dell.com/us/en/gen/topics/se ... er2003.htm


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

So if the server crashes does it show a snow goose explode in a big puff of feathers in a pop up on your screen. :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like Dell PC's...but would never trust a Dell with a Windows Server.

That's when your data migrates into a black hole.


----------

